# NW Indiana, Stella, 8 mths old pup, needs commitment by today 3 pm



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Posted on SITUATIONS REQUIRING IMMEDIATE ATTENTION - KY_CENTRAL this morning. Looks pb to me.

*NW Indiana: Dogs Needing Commitments NOW! *

***************************************************************************************************
*POSTED 8/29 **THIS SHELTER DOES NOT ADOPT TO THE PUBLIC. UNLESS RECLAIMED, DOG MUST BE RESCUED BY 3:00PM ON RELEASED DATE OR WILL BE EUTHANIZED!

**CONTACT: nikki at [email protected]*









*STELLA Sweet 8 month old Shepherd mix ** Stray. Very emaciated. She is praying for her saving angel. Stella seems to be okay with the other dogs at the shelter. RELEASED: MON AUG 29!**
Northwest Indiana Death Row Dogs's Photos - Wall Photos | Facebook
*


----------



## Sudilar (Jun 13, 2001)

BUMP! Stella's time is running out...................


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Update: Rescued!


----------



## Sudilar (Jun 13, 2001)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Was too afraid to ask if she made it out!!!!!! Thank you for the update and thanks to the rescue!!!!!


----------

